# Wave Destroyer 12’ , Class V Frame



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

12’ wave destroyer tubes 2018 purchased in 2019. Class V North Fork frame powder coated red. Frame is sized for someone 5’ to 5’ 8”. Low back tractor seat. Less than 20 days on the river and stored indoors. Located in Steamboat 
[email protected] email
Nine70 761 nine876 text 
$3800
Cost New 
Tubes 12’ WD 2899
Frame $1900
Seat $120 
Total $4919


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

swimteam101 said:


> 12’ wave destroyer tubes 2018 purchased in 2019. Class V North Fork frame powder coated red. Frame is sized for someone 5’ to 5’ 8”. Low back tractor seat. Less than 20 days on the river and stored indoors. Located in Steamboat
> [email protected] email
> Nine70 761 nine876 text
> $3800
> ...


----------

